# electro voice



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

is ri the only fukin people tha put ev's in cars i mean i havnt seen bass in a car here in years 
altho ev's is the only thing i use lol


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

huh?


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

i guess we r the only ones 
an ev is a concert speaker no base jus mids an highs u can here them for blocks n blocks


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gixxa7500_@Oct 10 2005, 02:53 PM~3975712
> *i guess we r the only ones
> an ev is a concert speaker no base jus mids an highs u can here them for blocks n blocks
> *


well aint that grand...


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

jus tryin to see how use all do it 
dick :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gixxa7500_@Oct 10 2005, 03:36 PM~3975973
> *jus tryin to see how use all do it
> dick  :biggrin:
> *


I prefer the full spectrum of music... lows mids highs... you have fun with your circus on wheels... mkay bitch


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

lol ha im sure ya shyt sounds betta


----------



## big_dog401 (May 4, 2003)

is that your truck


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gixxa7500_@Oct 10 2005, 04:02 PM~3976202
> *lol ha im sure ya shyt sounds betta
> *


Im sure it does :biggrin:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gixxa7500_@Oct 10 2005, 12:53 PM~3975712
> *i guess we r the only ones
> an ev is a concert speaker no base jus mids an highs u can here them for blocks n blocks
> *


I like base too...


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Oct 10 2005, 05:55 PM~3976550
> *I like base too...
> *


All Your Base Are Belong To Us! :cheesy:


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

its go bass but not like jl's its like being in da club


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

You are joking right. This is a joke right


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Oct 10 2005, 03:28 PM~3976743
> *All Your Base Are Belong To Us!  :cheesy:
> *


lmfao :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Oct 10 2005, 05:00 PM~3977262
> *You are joking right.  This is a joke right
> *


I hope so... :ugh:


----------



## tical killa beez (Oct 30, 2003)

i love me some ev's


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tical killa beez_@Oct 10 2005, 07:10 PM~3977310
> *i love me some ev's
> *


----------



## tical killa beez (Oct 30, 2003)

what? u dont like em pitbull?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

EV, what like 1988 those were popular


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tical killa beez_@Oct 10 2005, 08:33 PM~3977741
> *what?  u dont like em pitbull?
> *


nope


----------



## D-BOY (May 16, 2005)

lol I know 1 guy with ev's 2 15"s in a huge ass box in a 88 sedan deville pushed off a punch 500.....

sound like 2 10"s but with whole lot of mids and a few highes getting threw ouut behind the car inside sound good thoughe...just real loud and not normal.....

remindes me of my uncle system back in the day he took 2 house 15"s still in the tower boxes and cramed them in the trunck of a 86 delta playing off the deck .......sounded good (to him atleast)


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

Please tell me this thread is a joke. Please. 

Next someone will want Celestion 16 ohm speakers for midbasses


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

if you run ev's and bass seperate your not going to get much louder. i hate all bass and barely voice. full range is better to me.


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Oct 10 2005, 11:57 PM~3979337
> *if you run ev's and bass seperate your not going to get much louder. i hate all bass and barely voice. full range is better to me.
> *



:dunno:  what the hell does that mean?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Oct 11 2005, 12:59 AM~3979347
> *:dunno:   what the hell does that mean?
> *


I am gonna leave this one alone.


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Oct 10 2005, 10:59 PM~3979347
> *:dunno:   what the hell does that mean?
> *




OK say you run 2 10" ev's for voice and then seperately run your bass, say 2- 12's or whatever. its load as hell bass and voice, full range.


not everyone wants bass to drown the music, i like to listen to it.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Oct 11 2005, 08:58 AM~3980089
> *OK say you run 2 10" ev's for voice and then seperately run your bass, say 2- 12's or whatever. its load as hell bass and voice, full range.
> not everyone wants bass to drown the music, i like to listen to it.
> *


I guess the question is why would you use a 10" speaker for Voice as you call it. When most people would run, 5 1/4 or 6 1/2 for Voice. I still trying to figure out the voice things, I guess you mean High's Mid's, and Low's


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Oct 11 2005, 07:23 AM~3980144
> *I guess the question is why would you use a 10" speaker for Voice as you call it. When most people would run, 5 1/4 or 6 1/2 for Voice. I still trying to figure out the voice things, I guess you mean High's Mid's, and Low's
> *



yeah use the 10's in place of 6.5's or whatever. you would need a shit load of 6.5's to equal how loud the ev's would be. 



however im ghetto ill probly run 4-4way 6x9's instead and some thump in the trunk.


i use to be into bass 4-12" jl's and a couple auto tek amps rattled my brain in my old monte, just not into that anymore. props to crazy systems just sharing my oppinion.


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Oct 11 2005, 08:46 AM~3980205
> * you would need a shit load of 6.5's to equal how loud the ev's would be.  *



You should sit in my Jeep with my 5 1.4" Resolution hybrid comps screaming, you'd change your statement  



Maybe we get weird posts like this because due to the incredible amount of people out there with really shitty stereo systems, and people not having a good basis of compairson to work off of :dunno:


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Oct 11 2005, 09:02 AM~3980577
> *You should sit in my Jeep with my 5 1.4" Resolution hybrid comps screaming, you'd change your statement
> Maybe we get weird posts like this because due to the incredible amount of people out there with really shitty stereo systems, and people not having a good basis of compairson to work off of :dunno:
> *




maybe or maybe some people dont care to spend crazy money on stereos and would rather make their car look good.  



good basis maybe not but ive been to plenty sound comps and bass is just about all you hear.  



either way im sure your jeeps loud i just dont really care.


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Oct 11 2005, 03:35 PM~3982128
> *maybe or maybe some people dont care to spend crazy money on stereos and would rather make their car look good.
> good basis maybe not but ive been to plenty sound comps and bass is just about all you hear.
> either way im sure your jeeps loud i just dont really care.
> *


you are an idiot please shut up.....


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 11 2005, 02:52 PM~3982623
> *you are an idiot please shut up.....
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 




someones poontang's bleeding


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Oct 11 2005, 06:02 PM~3982684
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> someones poontang's bleeding
> *


 :0


----------



## big_dog401 (May 4, 2003)

ev are a big ass midrange are you need is 2 10s in the rear deck it will pop your ear drum


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

well u muths fukis don't get it but to each his own a ev has a range to like 20000 hertz if sumone got the specs post em if u got it set right ya shyt claps 
my boy had 4 12 ev's and 2 15" squares an his shyt was knockin perfect bass perfect sound


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Pick one, they have only made a million different models over the past several hundred years... :uh: 

http://www.electrovoice.com/Electrovoice3/...ctType=Speakers


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Oct 11 2005, 05:02 PM~3982684
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> someones poontang's bleeding
> *


plz dont tell me thats the best you have......


unplug your computer and go to bed


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

[attachmentid=308198]


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Oct 11 2005, 06:28 PM~3983204
> *[attachmentid=308198]
> *


I invented the internet


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

the 15'r bx's and the 10 n 12's r evm


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gixxa7500+Oct 11 2005, 07:35 PM~3983242-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

::: cutty searches around in air-suspension and decides to check out the updates in the car audio forum:::

::begins to read the post in this thread {3} {2} {1}  :ugh: ::

::goes back to air-suspension forum and carry on where i left-off ::


-qs


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

i know all bout the ev's i wanted some 1 to post the specs for these other idiots


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 11 2005, 04:27 PM~3983196
> *plz dont tell me thats the best you have......
> unplug your computer and go to bed
> *




not even close but i heard i could make people cry over here very easy. :tears:






go to bed very original.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Oct 11 2005, 07:22 PM~3983557
> *not even close but i heard i could make people cry over here very easy. :tears:
> go to bed very original.
> *


sorry you heard wrong.... now bring ur A game bitch :roflmao:


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 11 2005, 05:27 PM~3983568
> *sorry you heard wrong.... now bring ur A game bitch :roflmao:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you dont deserve it lol.


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

In all honestly, ive considered using EV's 8" driver for midbass in doors. Its naturally high Fs in comination of a high q driver, makes it ideal for a door panel. But its just rarely ever done because of the pain in the ass to match drivers and componant xovers together, plus they are usually either 8 or 16 ohm drivers. It might work out good for an active componant xover setup, but not many people go that route, since its too easy to get good sounding passive componant setups.

I'll admit, Ive owned some EV's before (when I played guitar & bass back in 95) They are at least reconeable.


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 11 2005, 08:27 PM~3983568
> *sorry you heard wrong.... now bring ur A game bitch :roflmao:
> *


lol

you dirty bitch...


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

seems to b a good topic ehh all u with the low lows shouldnt talk shyt jus realize that a ev is infanite baffle have bangin sound 
so if ya smart realize morons 
"idea"
more room for pumps


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gixxa7500_@Oct 11 2005, 09:57 PM~3984129
> *seems to b a good topic ehh all u with the low  lows shouldnt talk shyt jus realize that a ev is infanite baffle have bangin sound
> so if ya smart realize morons
> "idea"
> ...


http://secure.hop.com/


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gixxa7500_@Oct 11 2005, 08:57 PM~3984129
> *seems to b a good topic ehh all u with the low  lows shouldnt talk shyt jus realize that a ev is infanite baffle have bangin sound
> so if ya smart realize morons
> "idea"
> ...


how is shoving a huge ass pa enclosure in a trunk saving space?


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

i aint neva said i cud spel 
lol


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gixxa7500_@Oct 11 2005, 10:21 PM~3984261
> *i aint neva said i cud spel
> lol
> *


Spell, hell I don't even know what the fuck it is you tried to say, I was looking past the bad spelling...


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Oct 11 2005, 09:24 PM~3984279
> *Spell, hell I don't even know what the fuck it is you tried to say, I was looking past the bad spelling...
> *


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

ev's only mount to a board so there is no box


----------



## tical killa beez (Oct 30, 2003)

you dont need a big pa enclosure you can use raw speakers mount them to your back dash or let them sit in your back seat like i had them before... even fit on the inside of the arm rest in the back seat


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gixxa7500_@Oct 11 2005, 10:28 PM~3984313
> *ev's only mount to a board so there is no box
> *


Only certain kinds, not ALL of them... :uh:


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

these mf's dont know with there 10" punch


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

tech they all need boxes but ya trunk acts well enough for em


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gixxa7500_@Oct 11 2005, 09:33 PM~3984373
> *these mf's dont know with there 10" punch
> *


I know I like real subwoofers in my car not 15" midranges....


and the only 10s I own are Digital Designs 9510s... Im pretty sure the trio would slaughter your beloved pa speakers in output and low end extension


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVV'S


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gixxa7500_@Oct 11 2005, 09:45 PM~3984485
> *EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVV'S
> *


u smokin rocks?


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

CRACK ITS GREEEAT


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

Electrovoice DL15st
15” loudspeaker ideal for high-power 2-way systems for voice reinforcement or bass 
400 W EIA power rating with maximum SPL output 
*Good choice for direct-radiating or horn loading* 
RMD technology ensures level-independent smooth vocal-range fidelity with low-frequency impact 
2.5” Voice Coil 
8 Ohms Impedance 
45-2000 Hz Frequency Range 
400 Watt Long-Term power rating (EIA) 
1,600 Watt Short-Terms power rating 
95 dB Sensitivity ([email protected]) 
121.0 dB Maximum SPL 
15.2 lb net weight 


Look up at the specs ive highlighted in bold and underline, and figure out what the hell that means, and get back to us.


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

bout time we got some specs 
everyone know what horn loading and if u dunno what direct radiating is then u need 2 sell ya cars


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gixxa7500_@Oct 11 2005, 10:19 PM~3984669
> *bout time we got some specs
> everyone know what horn loading and if u dunno what direct radiating is then u need 2 sell ya cars
> *


english.... do you speak it?


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

r u sttu uu pppid read it slow break it down ya figure it out


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gixxa7500_@Oct 11 2005, 09:26 PM~3984706
> *r u sttu uu pppid read it slow break it down ya figure it out
> *


----------



## tical killa beez (Oct 30, 2003)

why does everyone hate on EV's? in my lincoln i had 2 10" ev golds 2 15" rockford punch Z some OK kenwood 6x9s and a kicker componant set and you could hear me coming for a good distance  no body ever hated on me....


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

lmfao


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gixxa7500_@Oct 11 2005, 11:19 PM~3984669
> *bout time we got some specs
> everyone know what horn loading and if u dunno what direct radiating is then u need 2 sell ya cars
> *


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gixxa7500_@Oct 11 2005, 10:26 PM~3984706
> *r u sttu uu pppid read it slow break it down ya figure it out
> *


your mother should have swallowed you....


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

i love my ev's i jus posted this to see if anyone else in the us besides ri put them in i went to a show in conn once in my accord and turned it up u could here it thru the whole sho an people were amazed i couldnt figure out y i guess where the only ones who run em


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tical killa beez_@Oct 11 2005, 09:39 PM~3984747
> *why does everyone hate on EV's? in my lincoln i had 2 10" ev golds 2 15" rockford punch Z some OK kenwood 6x9s and a kicker componant set and you could hear me coming for a good distance  no body ever hated on me....
> *



They just were kind enough not to laugh in your face. Its called Empathy.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gixxa7500_@Oct 11 2005, 11:42 PM~3984769
> *i love my ev's i jus posted this to see if anyone else in the us besides ri put them in i went to a show in conn once in my accord and turned it up u could here it thru the whole sho an people were amazed i couldnt figure out y i guess where the only ones who run em
> *


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Oct 11 2005, 11:43 PM~3984770
> *They just were kind enough not to laugh in your face.
> Its called Empathy.
> *


AKA

Pity


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

ok bytchs now post ya pix of what u got 

ok then people can u please post some pictures of your stereo system so we may compare 
thats for u dum mf's


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gixxa7500_@Oct 11 2005, 10:46 PM~3984794
> *ok bytchs now  post ya pix of what u got
> 
> ok then people can u please post some pictures of your stereo system so we may compare
> ...


its dum*b*

and my subs arent as cool as yours


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gixxa7500_@Oct 11 2005, 09:46 PM~3984794
> *ok bytchs now  post ya pix of what u got
> 
> ok then people can u please post some pictures of your stereo system so we may compare
> ...


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

lotta shyt to talk but where ya pix


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gixxa7500+Oct 11 2005, 11:46 PM~3984794-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm trying to find the pics you have posted on this thread...

:0 I don't see any! :0


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

hold on


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gixxa7500_@Oct 11 2005, 11:51 PM~3984822
> *hold on
> *


MMkay...


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

neva said it was anything special but hey least i got a pic


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gixxa7500_@Oct 11 2005, 11:03 PM~3984890
> *neva said it was anything special but hey least i got a pic
> 
> 
> ...


and thats firing into the open air...... umm yea I can imagine how great that shit sounds inside the cabin...


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

I can't tell what the fuck it is...
Nor do I care anymore, I will just continue whoring the topic, that's all it's good for...


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Oct 11 2005, 11:06 PM~3984930
> *I can't tell what the fuck it is...
> Nor do I care anymore, I will just continue whoring the topic, that's all it's good for...
> 
> ...


hey now this isnt ot...


+1


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 12 2005, 12:08 AM~3984940
> *hey now this isnt ot...
> +1
> *


If o/t can do it, so can we damnit! :cheesy: 

+2


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

neva said it was pretty in the pic but open air umm yea there ev's an my truck was full time convertable


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Oct 11 2005, 11:09 PM~3984949
> *If o/t can do it, so can we damnit!  :cheesy:
> 
> +2
> *


+3


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 12 2005, 12:10 AM~3984959
> *+3
> *












+4


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Oct 11 2005, 11:13 PM~3984979
> *
> 
> 
> ...



+5


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

+6


----------



## mr dhulkifl (Apr 12, 2005)

concert on wheels! i love it. These knuckleheads like they trunk rattlin soundin like shit from all dat base.. they in da middle .why? cuz dey knuckleheads. I see one person got balls in dis topic,post some pics up shyt talkin knuckleheads.
Yasin Dhulkifl


----------



## mr dhulkifl (Apr 12, 2005)

+29 lets see da pics knuckleheads.


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

pix u hoes


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

ok, thats it, i'll post my pics (allthough, if you didnt already read this forum, I have another thread with my new box build in it.

But what the hell, im up for a fun thread.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr dhulkifl_@Oct 11 2005, 11:20 PM~3985016
> *concert on wheels! i love it. These knuckleheads like they trunk rattlin soundin like shit from all dat base.. they in da middle .why? cuz dey knuckleheads. I see one person got balls in dis topic,post some pics up shyt talkin knuckleheads.
> Yasin Dhulkifl
> *



bitch you got a bike and you are trying to talk shit???

lmfao


----------



## mr dhulkifl (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 11 2005, 09:57 PM~3985227
> *bitch you got a bike and you are trying to talk shit???
> 
> lmfao
> *


i saw da fire and i kept peddlin and peddlin,and ridin and ridin.It look like it was just 2 blocks away!! Please dont make me embarass you wit my bike knucklehead. Get back to offtopic jr.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr dhulkifl_@Oct 12 2005, 12:24 AM~3985374
> *i saw da fire and i kept peddlin and peddlin,and ridin and ridin.It look like it was just 2 blocks away!! Please dont make me embarass you wit my bike knucklehead. Get back to offtopic jr.
> *



bring it bitch......


----------



## mr dhulkifl (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 11 2005, 10:36 PM~3985429
> *bring it bitch......
> *


go sit in da middle in dat hard non working chair. you a knucklehead.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr dhulkifl_@Oct 12 2005, 12:59 AM~3985503
> *go sit in da middle in dat hard non working chair. you a knucklehead.
> *


put the crackpipe down


----------



## mr dhulkifl (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 11 2005, 11:09 PM~3985531
> *put the crackpipe down
> *


post up that system knucklehead.


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

This is great, this is the funniest thread all month.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr dhulkifl+Oct 12 2005, 01:11 AM~3985542-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mr dhulkifl (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 11 2005, 11:47 PM~3985634
> *Im a 14yr old kid without any audio equipment
> 
> *


Nice system, thats what i thought knucklehead  Like i said back to off topic this is for grown men jr.


----------



## mr dhulkifl (Apr 12, 2005)

How come all deez chads hang out in da car stereo forum.?? 

Yasin Dhulkifl


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

im sorry, but that wall of 6 will get done in by two 12" subs easy....

and i dunno what your talking about when you say us "knuckle heads" hear nothing but bass... installed a simple system in my truck, and i'll prolly bass you out and get louder and clearer then you...

optima redtop...









panasonic cq-c8401u HU









coated doors with sound deadner









05kicker ds series 6x9's









05kicker compvr 12" (on the left) 1.25cubes










poweracoustik 70wRMS x 2 @ 4ohms for the 6x9's









poweracoustik 460wRMS x 1 @ 4ohms for the sub










sub placement in the truck









05kicker 5.25's in the rear panel










and like i said, this is one of the more simple installs on this site, you will get shitted on by just about everyone of the "top guns" in the mids and highs and in the low frequency's 

-qs


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

this shits still going lol. whores :biggrin:


----------



## 68MERC (May 26, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Oct 12 2005, 09:14 AM~3986062
> *this shits still going lol. whores :biggrin:
> *


nice car... (the one in your link)


shit looks nice, nothing but props...

-qs


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Oct 12 2005, 02:40 PM~3988411
> *:dunno:
> *


very nice


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

evs are fucking great... u people r haters....enough said


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr dhulkifl_@Oct 12 2005, 02:09 AM~3985679
> *Nice system, thats what i thought knucklehead   Like i said back to off topic this is for grown men jr.
> *


ok Im done....
this is whats in my computer room....


I have about 20k in amps in another room that Im not allowed to show the general public but another member of this forum knos what Im talking about


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOWN CAR92_@Oct 12 2005, 07:22 PM~3989115
> *evs are fucking great... u people r haters....enough said
> *


[attachmentid=309579]


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 12 2005, 07:25 PM~3989136
> *I have about 20k in amps in another room that Im not allowed to show the general public but another member of this forum knos what Im talking about
> *


 :thumbsup: Ya'll just don't know...


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Oct 12 2005, 06:30 PM~3989172
> *:thumbsup: Ya'll just don't know...
> *


those chumps probably use their dads recievers and a power converter to power their shit...


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 12 2005, 07:32 PM~3989190
> *those chumps probably use their dads recievers and a power converter to power their shit...
> *


Gotta have da bedroom bumps yo! :biggrin: 

Just ask Aaron! :0


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Oct 12 2005, 06:33 PM~3989198
> *Gotta have da bedroom bumps yo!  :biggrin:
> 
> Just ask Aaron!  :0
> *


Im afraid to... he might tell me something about Sony Xplods winning deathmatch on sunday


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

how about some of this action...


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Oct 12 2005, 07:29 PM~3989606
> *how about some of this action...
> 
> 
> ...


tell Tyrone and Leroy that more isnt better..














disclamer - I am black! dont call the NAACP or farakhan on me


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

wtf is up ya pix of ya beat all i see is store bought boxes wit some ghetto 12's u people fkn serious


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gixxa7500_@Oct 12 2005, 07:49 PM~3989735
> *wtf is up ya pix of ya beat all i see is store bought boxes wit some ghetto 12's u people fkn serious
> *


shut
the
fuck
up


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

u keep replying 
stop lookin there plenty other shyt for u to look at an people 2 bother


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gixxa7500_@Oct 12 2005, 07:57 PM~3989783
> *u keep replying
> stop lookin there plenty other shyt for u to look at an people 2 bother
> *


gixxa7500 
Member
**
*Posts: 77*
Joined: *Oct 2005*
From: south johnston ri
IP: 68.230.153.221

and who the fuck are you again? :uh:


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

ehh


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gixxa7500_@Oct 12 2005, 07:49 PM~3989735
> *wtf is up ya pix of ya beat all i see is store bought boxes wit some ghetto 12's u people fkn serious
> *


hmm..let's compare.




your junk =











ghetto sub=










ghetto sub wins anyday :uh:


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

wow


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Oct 12 2005, 09:00 PM~3989795
> *gixxa7500
> Member
> **
> ...


Cox Cable internet, what what! :0


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

these guys r smart


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gixxa7500_@Oct 12 2005, 08:30 PM~3989945
> *these guys r smart
> *


somebody around here has to take up your slack...


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

wtf happened to the topic


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gixxa7500_@Oct 12 2005, 09:32 PM~3989957
> *wtf happened to the topic
> *


It sucked from the first post, so we basically made a whore topic out of it...

At least that way it serves SOME purpose...


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

ehh fuck it at least it got some replies


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gixxa7500_@Oct 12 2005, 08:32 PM~3989957
> *wtf happened to the topic
> *


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gixxa7500_@Oct 12 2005, 08:35 PM~3989976
> *ehh fuck it at least it got some replies
> *


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

thats my ghetto sub


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Oct 12 2005, 08:42 PM~3990018
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that pos sucks!

Ill need that shipped asap


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 12 2005, 09:41 PM~3990010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, he's close enough to Canaduh... :cheesy:


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

lmfao 
fukin seal


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## mr dhulkifl (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Oct 12 2005, 07:19 PM~3990288
> *
> 
> 
> ...



do you wear a sweater tied around your waist??is your middle name chad? j/w... :dunno:


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Oct 12 2005, 01:35 PM~3988026
> *nice car... (the one in your link)
> shit looks nice, nothing but props...
> 
> ...




thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

this is better then 20k in the trunk.  black caddy's mine. ill take ghetto beat with juice, i cant afford both.


----------



## 68MERC (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Oct 13 2005, 09:07 AM~3992503
> *this is better then 20k in the trunk.   black caddy's mine. ill take ghetto beat with juice, i cant afford both.
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

more of my toy in the works.


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

:biggrin: hey cd it looks like ya car is parked in a lil ditch ?


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

is it front grille pic time humm


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

still aint seen none of your pix jus some random subs on tables


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gixxa7500_@Oct 13 2005, 06:49 PM~3995363
> *still aint seen none of your pix jus some random subs on tables
> *


notice the links that are in some of the ppl's sig... *cough* *cough* snoopdan *cough*

that shit that you guys showed will get owned and what ever does it will sound better while doing it...


-qs


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Oct 13 2005, 09:07 AM~3992503
> *this is better then 20k in the trunk.   black caddy's mine. ill take ghetto beat with juice, i cant afford both.
> *


or you could have both and call it a day


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Oct 13 2005, 04:54 PM~3995398
> *notice the links that are in some of the ppl's sig... *cough* *cough* snoopdan *cough*
> that shit that you guys showed will get owned and what ever does it will sound better while doing it...
> 
> ...



I cant honestly tell if cuttie is being a dick to me in this thread or not....


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gixxa7500+Oct 11 2005, 10:46 PM~3984794-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





you asked for pics of stereos retard...that's what was posted :uh:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gixxa7500_@Oct 13 2005, 04:21 PM~3994735
> *
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=SF&s=&f=28


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gixxa7500+Oct 13 2005, 06:49 PM~3995398-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



-qs

read what the guy said...

now read what is in bold... (you see it now)

what is underlined is a comment made to the pic that they put up of those 6 Ev's...


guess i should have made it clearer, i remember that for the next shit fest...

-qs


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Oct 13 2005, 07:35 PM~3996234
> *guess i should have made it clearer, i remember that for the next shit fest...*





:biggrin:


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 13 2005, 04:02 PM~3995431
> *or you could have both and call it a day
> *



wish i could but i would actually like to put 2- 12's in the trunk up on the hump. i dont know what that leaves me for airspace and whitch subs to use.


:dunno: ill have to relocate the hose but thats not a problem.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Oct 13 2005, 11:19 PM~3997232
> *wish i could but i would actually like to put 2- 12's in the trunk up on the hump. i dont know what that leaves me for airspace and whitch subs to use.
> :dunno: ill have to relocate the hose but thats not a problem.
> *


post some dimensions for the space that you want to use.....

shouldnt be a problem to get enough airspace for a pair of sealed 12s


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 14 2005, 02:21 AM~3997873
> *post some dimensions for the space that you want to use.....
> 
> shouldnt be a problem to get enough airspace for a pair of sealed 12s
> *


thats what i was thinking...

if you can get to the trunkby folding the rear seats then you'll be fine... just add something to brace the enclosure so it doesnt topple over...


-qs


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

use r just jelous :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gixxa7500_@Oct 14 2005, 05:48 PM~4001984
> *use r just jelous  :biggrin:
> *


?


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

Someone please let this thread die.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gixxa7500_@Oct 14 2005, 06:48 PM~4001984
> *use r just jelous  :biggrin:
> *


http://www.spellcheck.net/


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Oct 14 2005, 10:04 PM~4003385
> *http://www.spellcheck.net/
> *


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big_dog401 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Oct 14 2005, 06:57 PM~4003063
> *Someone please let this thread die.
> *


you still here that why


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

ha ha ha


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big_dog401_@Oct 15 2005, 12:30 PM~4006200
> *you still here that why
> *



Say dude, I didnt even make fun of you......much. And by the looks of it, its apparent that no one who lives in Rhode Island ever made it out of the 80's


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

ehh it is the east coast 
but seriously people here do lil bass but 90% the cars do ev's


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

lol there prob only like fuckin 30 lowriders in the state


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gixxa7500_@Oct 15 2005, 07:25 PM~4007546
> *lol there prob only like fuckin 30 lowriders in the state
> *




lol, well hell I give you points for being honest. :biggrin:


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Oct 15 2005, 06:38 PM~4007629
> *lol, well hell I give you points for being honest.  :biggrin:
> *




it only takes an hour to cross the state lol if that.


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

if that


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gixxa7500_@Oct 15 2005, 06:50 PM~4007708
> *if that
> *



i just said that. :twak:


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

grrrr :angry:


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

bump :biggrin:


----------

